# PSP Games in PC



## s18000rpm (Jun 13, 2006)

is there any emulator (like PS2 emulator) of PSP for PC.
I would like to play PSP  games(like GTA LCS,VCS) in my PC.


----------



## fortebuster (Jun 13, 2006)

No, not for atleast 2 years.


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 13, 2006)

i don't know for latest games but i used to play ps games on pc with CVGS connect x software.check i once.


----------



## Official Techie (Jun 14, 2006)

is talking of emulators not illegal here


----------



## Georgy_Can (Jun 14, 2006)

hey at this time there is no such emulator but may be soon.



			
				Official Techie said:
			
		

> is talking of emulators not illegal here



Hey when Sony computer entertainment itself is releasing emulators for PSP then how it can be illegal to talk about that.

Soon they will be releasing emulator for playing Original Playstation games on PSP.


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 14, 2006)

Official Techie said:
			
		

> is talking of emulators not illegal here



talking of emulators is not illigal anywhere,  but giving links to bios/roms is .


----------



## Darthvader (Jun 14, 2006)

Actually Sony themselves have an emulator for a psp on pc but not public


----------



## fortebuster (Jun 14, 2006)

^ I assume that's for game development, not for playing games.


----------



## Darthvader (Jun 15, 2006)

korrect have u assumed padawan


----------



## robin345 (Jun 16, 2006)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> is there any emulator (like PS2 emulator) of PSP for PC.
> I would like to play PSP  games(like GTA LCS,VCS) in my PC.


may i know how will you use UMD in pc ??


----------



## fortebuster (Jun 16, 2006)

^ No need for UMD's , ISO's are readily available.


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 17, 2006)

fortebuster said:
			
		

> ^ No need for UMD's , ISO's are readily available.



Illegally


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 18, 2006)

folks plz lemme know by any way if i can run latest wwe games like smackdown vs raw etc. in pc....now this pcsx2 dosnt work i guess neither i have a 22nd century pc....

cheers


----------



## Darthvader (Jun 18, 2006)

well u gotta wait a year more and i believe the ps2 emu will finally work for now go buy a ps2


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 18, 2006)

i dont want to buy ps2 coz the game like GTA (3 to VCS) can be really enjoyed on a PC (because of KeyBoard & MOUSE). 
i just wish someone makes a small Keyboard & Mouse for the PS2 or PS3, even XBoX.


----------



## speedyguy (Jun 18, 2006)

i wish i cud do everything on pc...fewh

im not gonna buy ps2 or bla bla...not unless i start earning....so for nw i hv 2 manage wit my pc

ps: no emu like pcsx2 wont work....gives error report

cheers


----------



## PrinceHeart (Jun 28, 2006)

Come on guys.. don't fight.. PS3 is gonna come out soon. Grab it when it comes. Then no one will have to search for anything else.


----------



## steelwin (Jul 8, 2006)

yes psp emulators are available to play ps games in pc. they are just 6.5 mb in size. its really working for me. iam enjoying those games in my pc.


----------



## Akhil Jain (Jul 8, 2006)

any xbox emulator


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 8, 2006)

@Akhil
U r asking 4 more than what is present ...PS[understandable],PSP[Thinkable] while XBox is unimaginable...


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 8, 2006)

hey "steelwin" dude

can you give me the NAME OF THE EMULATOR as giving the site addrs. is illegal.

you can PM  me that.


----------



## saketkutta (Jul 16, 2006)

yes there is. but i dnt know will that ever emulate.
not tried though.
but pcx2 works but crappy framerates


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jul 17, 2006)

As far as I know, a PSP emulator does exist but it;s still very much rudimentry. Just can play a home brew games and that's all. Ripped game UMD's are available freely on the net but the emulator hasn't been able to play them...yet. The only fully functional emulator can be found with Sony itself, but for that you will have to be a game dev yourself or a really fanatic cracker ready to have your ass sued to kingdom come by Sony.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello "steelwin" 
can you give me the NAME OF THE EMULATOR as giving the site addrs. 
PM me plz


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jan 23, 2007)

rakeshishere said:
			
		

> @Akhil
> U r asking 4 more than what is present ...PS[understandable],PSP[Thinkable] while XBox is unimaginable...



Actually there is xbox emulator available. Almost most of them are under development.


@PrinceHeart :- LOOL. PS3 is a big failure. Creating a game for PS3 cost so much. The PS3 itself cost like a bomb. PlayStation Series is ended. Goodbye PS3.


----------

